# First home brew



## Coachman

Right, 
I have been playing with a few differentw mixtures to make my own wax.

The first was almost impossible to buff off, The second was very oily and easy to buff off and apply and a little went along way.

I applied a little of my second batch to a small section of a car a few days ago, and today, I got what I was waiting for...ish.....It rained so I got to see some beading.

Now, they could be taller so I am going to look into adding paraffin wax (Seen that mentioned on here) into the mixture and cut down a little on one of the oils.

Not too bad for a second attempt.







Once I have got the wax to where I want, I want to add some colour . What would be used for the adding of colour ?


----------



## CarChem

Ljh1991 said:


> Once I have got the wax to where I want, I want to add some colour . What would be used for the adding of colour ?


Solvent Dyes :thumb: good work...


----------



## Coachman

CarChem said:


> Solvent Dyes :thumb: good work...


Thanks  Its all from you as well 

Anyone know if parffin wax is the correct one for tighter beading?


----------



## Coachman

A bit of a late night question. 

I have been reading and some wax's contain 'resin' to aid the life span on the wax once its on the car.
So, where can this be brought? 

I was thinking (only a rough thought) But using my second mixture and cutting the oils down and adding some parffin wax and resin....Any thoughts?


----------



## Coachman

Bump for some advice


----------



## Baby25

What 'resin' are you referring to? There are many different types of 'resin' as the word is a general term for something such as synthetic polymers. These can also be harder to incorporate in to a blend, as well as resulting in a hybrid wax rather than a all natural wax.


----------



## cargainz

Have you tested your blend vs off the shelf products? Are you looking to produce a wax or a hybrid?

If you are looking to produce something like Double-Speed Wax you will need a lab and chemical knowledge. If you look at products like Autoglym's ERP it contains petroleum distillates and products like Collinite/FK1000p have chemical smells.


----------



## Baby25

As above, BH DSW is a hybrid wax due to it containing polymers. These can be incorporated into a homebrew but takes a lot of trial and error, plus you'll need to know what polymers will work in a wax, although BH DSW may also contain other chemical elements too.

Petroleum distillates will be found in many hand-poured waxes and these are essentially the solvent part of the blend. Waxes such as Collinite/FK1000p have additional chemical components to increase their durability to that beyond what you would expect from a normal hand-poured wax and these tend to have a stronger chemical smell as scent was never really factored into these waxes due to what they are focused on which is the durability characteristic, hence being popular winter waxes.


----------

